# Unitronic Holiday Sale and Annual Contest



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Annual Holiday Sale starting November 20, 2014 through December 29, 2014. This year, choose from the following:
*
- $50 OFF NEW Performance Software*1
- Up to 10% OFF Unitronic Performance Hardware*2*

Unitronic’s Holiday Sale Promotions are valid through its Dealer Network. Please visit the Dealer Locator to find your nearest Authorized Dealer! For more information or applicable hardware discounts, please visit the website at www.getunitronic.com and choose your vehicle’s year, make, model, and engine from the drop-down selections!

In addition to the great savings available on Performance Software and Hardware this Holiday Season, Unitronic is showing its appreciation of another successful year with its Holiday Power Up Contest; giving YOU a chance to win YOUR CHOICE of select Performance products. Each week, for the duration of our 6-week Holiday Sale, Unitronic will be choosing one lucky winner! Enter weekly, choose your prize, and share with your friends to increase your chances of winning! Be sure to check back frequently as we announce the winners for each week leading up to 2015! 

To enter, click HERE and simply select your prize, complete the form, share the contest with your friends, and repeat as many times as you desire to increase your chances of winning!


*1 Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.
*2 Some exclusions apply. Please view the product page(s) for applicable discounts. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

The first week of our contest has passed and we drew the week 1 Winner! Congrats to Jake Finnegan and his MK6 GTI which will be receiving our DSG Performance Software! We'll be getting in touch with you via email so keep an eye out! Keep entering every day to increase your chances and check back next week as we keep the giveaways.

Click HERE to enter the contest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats to Max Demoss and his MK6 Golf R which will be receiving our Engine Performance Software! 

Keep entering every day to increase your chances!

Click here to enter the contest: http://bit.ly/unitronicContest


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

The third week of our contest has passed and we drew the week 3 Winner! Congrats to Myriane Lamothe which will be receiving our $350 Gift Card! 

Click HERE to enter the contest!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats to Antonio Santiago and his MK6 GTI which will be receiving our DSG Performance Software! 

Click HERE to enter the contest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

The fifth week of our contest has passed and we drew the week 5 Winner! Congrats to Nicholas Hodak which will be receiving our Engine Performance Software!

Click HERE to enter the contest!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

The sixth week of our contest has passed and we drew the week 6 Winner! Congrats to Anthony Smith and his MK6 GTI which will be receiving our 350$ Gift Card! We'll be getting in touch with you via email so keep an eye out!

That concludes our Holiday Power Up Contest. Thanks to everyone who entered and keep an eye out for additional announcements!


----------

